# grrrr stupid f'ing laborers



## CodyS (Mar 15, 2012)

:shout::stop::ireful::ireful::pissed::pissed::pissed::dash2::dash2:

They left a fricking orange juice on top of my cast iron TS  a cold one on a warm day :pissed::pissed:


----------



## CodyS (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm very much resisting going out and yelling at them right now :fork_off::fork_off::pain10::pain10::pissed:


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2012)

Do not resist! This is a learning opportunity for somebody... Somebody is gonna learn how to remove rust from cast iron!:diablo:


----------



## CodyS (Mar 16, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Do not resist! This is a learning opportunity for somebody... Somebody is gonna learn how to remove rust from cast iron!:diablo:



problem being, I don't trust em'

I have decided on a new rule... NOBODY GETS NEAR MY DANG TOOLS


----------

